# Safest tarantula?



## ety32 (Aug 17, 2014)

So...I'm looking for a type of tarantula that would be totally safe for a little 3 years old kid to hold. As in, something that won't bite/sting the kid. Am I just silly to think hat even exist?


----------



## awiec (Aug 17, 2014)

All tarantulas will bite if they feel the need. I feel a 3 year old is a very bad person to mix with a large spider with big fangs. Toddlers are excitable and jerk around which can either scare the T so it will bite or the T will fall and be killed. My little brother is 3 and he is even bad to leave with my sisters birds as he will squeeze them and pluck their feathers just cause he don't know better. I was able to have him around my snake as he loved watching it get fed but even then I would not allow him to touch the snake even though a baby sand boa can't do much harm to him. I think the age of 6-7 is when you can start introducing more "exotic" pets but I have a hard time recommending a tarantula to anyone under 13 as the maturity and motor skills are not there in most children. There is a member here who has a little girl (I think shes 10) who is very adept at tarantula care but she is supervised at all times and she is aware of the many risks associated with tarantulas, a 3 year old cannot comprehend that.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## skippydude (Aug 17, 2014)

No Tarantula is 100% safe for a child or adult to hold. Your just being silly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dredrickt (Aug 17, 2014)

No such T exists that is "3 year old child proof."  Not only is it a risk to bite, there is also a big chance a 3 year old would drop a T and injure/kill it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 17, 2014)

I agree with the rest...and I'll add, tarantulas CANNOT sting, they possess no stinger whatsoever.  To properly be able to even a supervise a child around exotic species, you yourself need to be pretty well educated on the subject or you won't be much of a help supervising (the child or the t).

Any t that is handled by a 3 year old that survives, I would consider a lucky t.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JZC (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah, no toddler should be trusted with something that fragile. Any tarantula can bite, but I'd say that in this case especially the kid has a better shot at hurting the spider. That said, many tarantulas aren't mature adult proof either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 17, 2014)

not to mention between the bite risk and the drop/crush risk on the part of the T'... what about urticating hairs. Yes, I want my 3 year old to have a persistant itch that really can't be scratched with swelling and discomfort for possibly multiple days. yes yes yes PLEASE!.. :/

---------- Post added 08-17-2014 at 10:43 PM ----------

also, ety32, aren't you the one with the escaped centipede that had been sold to you without it's stinger???? Next you'll be advocating to have a Tarantula's fangs removed. Maybe you can hook up a little leash or something and take it to show and tell yes?

---------- Post added 08-17-2014 at 10:45 PM ----------

URGENTLY need help
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?266464-URGENTLY-need-help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 17, 2014)

ratluvr76 said:


> not to mention between the bite risk and the drop/crush risk on the part of the T'... what about urticating hairs. Yes, I want my 3 year old to have a persistant itch that really can't be scratched with swelling and discomfort for possibly multiple days. yes yes yes PLEASE!.. :/
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-17-2014 at 10:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...


wow thanks foir pointing this out rat i thought id seen him post alot in all forums including the missing scorp but didnt give it two thoughts... but poionting out that without a stinger bit... kinda settles wrong with me.. then not only does he claim someone sold him the abused animal "doesnt know who it was".. people like this need to be tought something imho... 

 first you but a maimed scorp? which was preg? [probably on purpose a gravid scorp is obvious compared to a fat one] and not just a single one but a few [tho others sex we dk] now you want a T for a 3yr old.. which would probably be better off with a gold fish or a cat [and idk about that even] smh... woow...

--added----
and not only did he claim he get her in the mail and she had babies but here is from his post befor that..

7-29-2014 09:57 PM #1
ety32  ety32 is online now
Arachnopeon
Join Date
Jul 2014
Location
Canada
Posts
20
Question Centruroides noxius
Tomorrow I'll be receiving serveral Centruroides Noxius and.... I need help....

I find no information about them on internet besides the fact they are extremely venomous.

They were born not so long ago. On the pictures they still seemed kinda white/grey.

Right now, they are eating the mother, therefore they won't have her to feed them.

------------------------------------------

how did he get the female with a removed stinger if he got babies instead? gah this kid... *shakes head*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 17, 2014)

3 years of age is way to young to be holding a venomous animal.

  Such a small body can react VERY badly to envenomation.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 18, 2014)

http://www.thebigzoo.com/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=29615

I want a finder's fee.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 18, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> wow thanks foir pointing this out rat i thought id seen him post alot in all forums including the missing scorp but didnt give it two thoughts... but poionting out that without a stinger bit... kinda settles wrong with me.. then not only does he claim someone sold him the abused animal "doesnt know who it was".. people like this need to be tought something imho...
> 
> first you but a maimed scorp? which was preg? [probably on purpose a gravid scorp is obvious compared to a fat one] and not just a single one but a few [tho others sex we dk] now you want a T for a 3yr old.. which would probably be better off with a gold fish or a cat [and idk about that even] smh... woow...


yeah, I'm so steamed LOL I HATE finding stuff like this because impotent rage is just that when on the interwebs. There is pretty much NOTHING that can be done about the situation. I get the feeling ety32 is young and maybe, just maybe just doesn't know any better. The next few days/weeks while this person learns or even attempts to learn why stuff like this is not a good idea will go a long way to alleviate some of the frustration bleh!! :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 18, 2014)

ratluvr76 said:


> yeah, I'm so steamed LOL I HATE finding stuff like this because impotent rage is just that when on the interwebs. There is pretty much NOTHING that can be done about the situation. I get the feeling ety32 is young and maybe, just maybe just doesn't know any better. The next few days/weeks while this person learns or even attempts to learn why stuff like this is not a good idea will go a long way to alleviate some of the frustration bleh!! :wall::wall::wall::wall:


hah see what i edited to the post that makes me think hes like 20 yr old kid [well i have no room to talk] who is uneducated and wants to have a kool dangerous pet... cant keep his story strait -.-


----------



## Ashton (Aug 18, 2014)

Wait...What?! I feel like there should be several factors going into holding any Ts like how you react to other venoms and bites, age, size, and reaction towards things that jump or other situations. there are plenty of little cousins I have that are fascinated, but not allowed to touch anything. I also think the bigger cousins and aunts, uncles, parents, ect. are more of a risk because some have the thought process of "How bad can I be?" or "I poked it with this paintbrush and it didn't bite so it must be fine." So I have my 2 'display' Ts that exhibit opposite behavior; one will try to eat your hand while the other is as docile as can be. Those are both used to prove that you can't be sure a T is "nice." I won't let anyone hold my Ts but me and only if it is necessary. Another factor that is huge is that you almost or may have lost a rather venomous scorp. shows you should not be handling or coming close to having something dangerous until you are responsible enough to not lose something or buy something venomous on impulse unless you know about it first.


----------



## SpiritScale (Aug 18, 2014)

No, there is no T (or really any critter---but particularly not a venomous fragile animal) that any child (particularly not a toddler) should be holding. 

Furthermore, if you've indeed lost a scorpion (and a pretty potent species at that) then you aren't ready to handle any T---easy species or not. Let's not even talk about the sketchiness and changing stories...but the fact that you bought a maimed animal and don't seem to know your basics sets off red flags for me. Scorpions don't exactly teleport---this is not a poecilotheria etc who's going to skitter and could even manage to make a run for it with the most experienced keepers. 
This was a 'someone isn't paying enough attention'.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 18, 2014)

couldnt you just like take a bit of sponge and stick it to the aculeus? 

  Some scorpions are really really really fast.  Paruroctonus and smeringerus are speed demons, plus they'll charge you.  Very very quick to sting whatever comes near them.


----------



## ety32 (Aug 18, 2014)

Guys, rlly...   My friend is asking me for something such as an arachnid/lizard for his bday and he has a little girl that is 3 years old. I just wanted to check if any tarentula would be good, but instead I get you bashing on me because of a scorpion that I received as a gift from someone who knew nothingggg about scorpions? And, no the scorpion never escaped...if you had taken time to read the post, you would have seen that I found the scorpion inside a tiny hole in a branch of its viv. I never expected it to be able to get out of the viv. ,but I got worried as I couldn't find it.

Now stop wasting your energy bashing on my head and go ID my scorp.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?266182-centuroides-identification

So far, I have 4 choices, centuroides noxius, suffusus, vittatus and ornatus.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 18, 2014)

ety32 said:


> Guys, rlly...   My friend is asking me for something such as an arachnid/lizard for his bday and he has a little girl that is 3 years old. I just wanted to check if any tarentula would be good, but instead I get you bashing on me because of a scorpion that I received as a gift from someone who knew nothingggg about scorpions? And, no the scorpion never escaped...if you had taken time to read the post, you would have seen that I found the scorpion inside a tiny hole in a branch of its viv. I never expected it to be able to get out of the viv. ,but I got worried as I couldn't find it.
> 
> Now stop wasting your energy bashing on my head and go ID my scorp.
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?266182-centuroides-identification
> ...



with mindless questions you will always get bashing.. tbh i dont think even a leopard gecko would be suitable for a child of that age. only thing id trust my friends 3yr or even 4yr old with is feeding my fish.. and then they overfeed them. and it gives me more maintenance weekly. and as said kids shoudlnt be with animals. last thing youd want is a 3 legged gecko or a dead animal from them squeezing it.. iv had cousins kid whos now 5[was 4 at time] kill a hamster.. the kid was unsupervised and got in the cage hamster squirmed and he held tighter.. and the circle whent on till the teddybear hamster was dead...granted yes the kid was holding it so it didnt fall possibly but it still resulted in a death..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ety32 (Aug 18, 2014)

Its more about...the adult holding it and the kid can pat it.

Overreacting people = neverending posts that could end in 1 answer.


----------



## Neoza (Aug 18, 2014)

I know a really good species for this! Its a mexican plastic birdeater! I have one like that and its a really calm species!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 18, 2014)

A very knowlegeable keeper might facilitate proper hands on interaction between a mature, animal savvy 3 year old and certain individual spiders. Just as not all spiders are created equal, nor are all 3 year olds. The average or inexperienced keeper and the average 3 year old? Absolutely not.  I wouldn't risk the health or well being of either the two legged or the eight legged. There are some adults I wouldn't allow near my spiders, in the best interests of the spiders.
Pet a spider? Read up on urticating hairs. Petting is not recommended.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## viper69 (Aug 18, 2014)

When I read questions like this it's further proof that "survival of the fittest" is definitely not at work here, but should be!

I can't believe someone asked this.

I heard tigers are great to cuddle with too!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HungryGhost (Aug 18, 2014)

It's questions like this that make me think. 
You have to get a license to drive, a license to get married, a license to fish, but you don't need a license to have kids.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 18, 2014)

HungryGhost said:


> It's questions like this that make me think.
> You have to get a license to drive, a license to get married, a license to fish, but you don't need a license to have kids.


oh God... haha you made about made 3 of my coworkers pee themselvs when i explained this XD


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 18, 2014)

HungryGhost said:


> It's questions like this that make me think.
> You have to get a license to drive, a license to get married, a license to fish, but you don't need a license to have kids.


And, methinks we may be too free in issuing some of the licenses that are required...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 18, 2014)

not sure if i should take that as a crazy driver content... a devorce rates pun or a fish stealing line... eh you got me all _snagged_ on this one  [bad fishing pun]


----------



## lacrosse5001 (Aug 18, 2014)

I watched my 3 year old cousin strangle my pet gerbil, so I would advise you not to get a T for it to "pet" while someone else holds it. They don't know jack about animals being mortal beings, and a toddler would probably just grab the T and crush it in their fist. My advice is to sell the kid to Mexico or something and buy a couple T's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Micrathena (Aug 18, 2014)

Since nobody else seems to be helping at all...
Perhaps instead of giving the 3 year old a tarantula your friend could just let her help with feeding and whatnot? That way she gets experience with Ts without ever risking a bite.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 18, 2014)

certainly not ever letting said toddler "pat" the spider. A spider is not a dog, a cat, a hamster or any other such suitable pet that with adult supervision could be "patted". A spider is not cuddly. Nor is a spider "patable, or petable. ffs, get a clue.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## skippydude (Aug 18, 2014)

Micrathena said:


> Since nobody else seems to be helping at all...
> Perhaps instead of giving the 3 year old a tarantula your friend could just let her help with feeding and whatnot? That way she gets experience with Ts without ever risking a bite.


I was just going to suggest this.

I recently gave my 5 year old grandson his first T. He got a 1 1/2" Brachypelma albopilosum from me, for his birthday. He is not allowed to touch the tarantula. He is however responsible for feeding and keeping the water dish clean and full. 

There is nothing wrong with getting children involved in the hobby(They are the future of the hobby) Just teach them proper husbandry and this does not include handling.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## viper69 (Aug 18, 2014)

HungryGhost said:


> It's questions like this that make me think.
> You have to get a license to drive, a license to get married, a license to fish, but you don't need a license to have kids.


Or a license to think either. I wonder if people who ask these things do the more difficult things in life like 

1. Look both ways before you cross the street
2. Read poison control labels on house hold products
3. Don't put metal objects into electrical outlets

It just makes me wonder, these are the types of people that shouldn't be able to procreate and pass on their genes to the gene pool.


----------



## Micrathena (Aug 18, 2014)

skippydude said:


> I was just going to suggest this.
> 
> I recently gave my 5 year old grandson his first T. He got a 1 1/2" Brachypelma albopilosum from me, for his birthday. He is not allowed to touch the tarantula. He is however responsible for feeding and keeping the water dish clean and full.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with getting children involved in the hobby(They are the future of the hobby) Just teach them proper husbandry and this does not include handling.


 Absolutely. Thank you for that.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Aug 18, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> http://www.thebigzoo.com/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=29615
> 
> I want a finder's fee.


That tarantula only has two eyes :'(

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 18, 2014)

Skippydude makes some very good points about making the hobby accessible to smaller children. But skippydude does mention the child in question would not be allowed to handle the tarantula's in question even if the child was eventUally allowed to feed one, however, ety32 has given little to no indication that he even comprehends the idea of "responsible" when it comes to this type of pet. Seriously, purchasing maimed scorpions with their stinger removed, then trying to find a tarantula that would be ok for a three year old "pat". Just, yeah, wow. That's all.


----------



## laurenkane (Aug 18, 2014)

Micrathena said:


> Since nobody else seems to be helping at all...
> Perhaps instead of giving the 3 year old a tarantula your friend could just let her help with feeding and whatnot? That way she gets experience with Ts without ever risking a bite.


I agree! This is a great way to introduce a young child to t's and to teach them to respect them. I don't think what the original poster is asking is a silly question. I think we all kind of wish there was a T that would really love us back!

---------- Post added 08-18-2014 at 02:35 PM ----------




Micrathena said:


> Absolutely. Thank you for that.


YES. Exactly. TEACH proper husbandry, care, and respect. Nothing is more beneficial to the hobby and to invertebrate species in the wild.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 18, 2014)

laurenkane said:


> I think we all kind of wish there was a T that would really love us back.


Actually, that's the last thing a lot of us would want.  We do not want 'love' from an invertebrate, nor is such a thing even possible.  Doesn't happen in the wild, after millions of years of evolution, why have something so unnatural in captivity?  That's not what they are.  

Along with many others, I much prefer defensive/confrontational tarantula species.  They also tend to be more industrious spinning and digging.  Kind of boring having a laid-back spider that doesn't do much more than imitate a doorstop.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Peter Parker (Aug 18, 2014)

Hystocrates Hercules


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 18, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Actually, that's the last thing a lot of us would want.  We do not want 'love' from an invertebrate, nor is such a thing even possible.  Doesn't happen in the wild, after millions of years of evolution, why have something so unnatural in captivity?  That's not what they are.
> 
> Along with many others, I much prefer defensive/confrontational tarantula species.  They also tend to be more industrious spinning and digging.  Kind of boring having a laid-back spider that doesn't do much more than imitate a doorstop.


Yep.  I have my mammals for love, my herps for a cautious trust and my inverts for almost alien observations.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 18, 2014)

laurenkane said:


> I agree! This is a great way to introduce a young child to t's and to teach them to respect them. I don't think what the original poster is asking is a silly question. I think we all kind of wish there was a T that would really love us back!
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-18-2014 at 02:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Oh, I agree fulheartedly, But after admitting that a scorpion was maimed and essentially tortured by having it's stinger removed all in the name of keeping it's owners and household feel safer with having it around, then making misleading, or at the very least conflicting statements about the situation I tend to be more on the side of thinking the OP is not really willing to learn himself and thus is not in any position to educate others with misleading and misinformation.


----------



## ety32 (Aug 18, 2014)

Since this thread got all messed up....how do you delete a thread? Can't find the option.


----------



## lacrosse5001 (Aug 18, 2014)

Man, you should run for office with that attitude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ety32 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just here to ask a simple question and people go all crazy about it, I don't see the point in this thread anymore. Forums are full of people who overreact and can't live with other people.


----------



## JZC (Aug 18, 2014)

ety32 said:


> Since this thread got all messed up....how do you delete a thread? Can't find the option.


You can't. Live with your mistakes

---------- Post added 08-18-2014 at 11:45 PM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> Yep.  I have my mammals for love, my herps for a cautious trust and my inverts for almost alien observations.



And then there are well socialized tegus, apparently the dogs of the reptile world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Micrathena (Aug 18, 2014)

ety32 said:


> Just here to ask a simple question and people go all crazy about it, I don't see the point in this thread anymore. Forums are full of people who overreact and can't live with other people.


 You know, I get what you're saying here, but in the initial post you didn't really say much besides "what's a safe tarantula for a 3 year old." That gave the impression that you wanted a completely harmless and bulletproof spider, a literal pet rock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 19, 2014)

JZC said:


> And then there are well socialized tegus, apparently the dogs of the reptile world


Same with some monitors, too.  I would even go so far as to say some of my snakes are close, as most times they are inquisitive and handleable.  Even still, I call any interaction with reptiles a cautious trust, since they aren't quite up to the same level as many domesticated mammals.  Those snakes and monitors get into feed mode, and all bets are off.  (Dunno about tegus, as I haven't had the pleasure of owning one yet.)


----------



## JZC (Aug 19, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Same with some monitors, too.  I would even go so far as to say some of my snakes are close, as most times they are inquisitive and handleable.  Even still, I call any interaction with reptiles a cautious trust, since they aren't quite up to the same level as many domesticated mammals.  Those snakes and monitors get into feed mode, and all bets are off.  (Dunno about tegus, as I haven't had the pleasure of owning one yet.)


They're most certainly on my list for the future.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 19, 2014)

JZC said:


> They're most certainly on my list for the future.


black and white or red. amazing animals dont go gold XD iv seen some that are as tame as beardies XD def deserv to be on a wish list


----------



## viper69 (Aug 19, 2014)

Micrathena said:


> You know, I get what you're saying here, but in the initial post you didn't really say much besides "what's a safe tarantula for a 3 year old." That gave the impression that you wanted a completely harmless and bulletproof spider, a literal pet rock.


I was just about to write the same thing. On the forum there are SO MANY thread starters that write something that is controversial at best hah, only to come back later and explain another 2-4 parts of their original post. If they had posted the COMPLETE story initially I doubt most of the threads would get as much backlash. This one included in my opinion.


----------



## dementedlullaby (Aug 19, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Same with some monitors, too.  I would even go so far as to say some of my snakes are close, as most times they are inquisitive and handleable.  Even still, I call any interaction with reptiles a cautious trust, since they aren't quite up to the same level as many domesticated mammals.  Those snakes and monitors get into feed mode, and all bets are off.  (Dunno about tegus, as I haven't had the pleasure of owning one yet.)



I'm pretty sure my baby beardie thinks she's people XD. Not really but darn, never had a friendlier lizard in all my life. 

I agree though. For the most part mammals (and my birds) are the ones to go to for love from an animal. The comment about inverts and "alien observation" made me laugh. That's exactly how I feel ^^.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 19, 2014)

dementedlullaby said:


> I'm pretty sure my baby beardie thinks she's people XD. Not really but darn, never had a friendlier lizard in all my life.
> 
> I agree though. For the most part mammals (and my birds) are the ones to go to for love from an animal. The comment about inverts and "alien observation" made me laugh. That's exactly how I feel ^^.


my x used to walk zilla [black and white tegu]on a leash as well as pear [silky bearded dragon] . she also never closed their cage they came and whent as they wished. and pear layed on top of zilla all the time both on chairs or on the balcony patio [enclosed for their security] theyd get their food layed outside or in the cage and theyd eat then but otherwize doors where open... iv done the same with uromastyx they are super friendly IF kept tame.  ofc theirs always that bad mamma jama lmao


----------



## tonypace2009 (Aug 19, 2014)

ety32 said:


> Just here to ask a simple question and people go all crazy about it, I don't see the point in this thread anymore. Forums are full of people who overreact and can't live with other people.


A three year old should not hold  a tarantula not just because of the possibility of being bitten but also uricating hairs. I agree this thread seems to have took a bad turn. there is a vast amount of knowledge on this board and it would be a shame if you couldn't learn from this knowledge because of a bad experience on here. The fact that you ask questions means your trying not to make mistakes and that accounts for allot. Dont let the negative get to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JZC (Aug 19, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> black and white or red. amazing animals dont go gold XD iv seen some that are as tame as beardies XD def deserv to be on a wish list



Red..sooo pretty! I also really like the black and whites though.


----------



## goodyt (Aug 21, 2014)

Any kid can hold a molt 


-AJ


----------



## skippydude (Aug 21, 2014)

Thought about it long & hard. Searched high & low. 

I think I found the perfect Tarantula for a 3 year old and it is for sale too  http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-GIANT-...ERMY-IN-FRAME-INSECT-HOME-DECOR-/321484450147


----------



## vespers (Aug 21, 2014)

goodyt said:


> Any kid can hold a molt
> 
> 
> -AJ


I would advise against that, if its from a NW species.. You can still get urticating hairs on you from handling a molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodyt (Aug 21, 2014)

vespers said:


> I would advise against that, if its from a NW species.. You can still get urticating hairs on you from handling a molt.


That's horrible that I didn't consider it!

Okay, but pokie molts and other OWs are okay, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




right? 


-AJ


----------



## Micrathena (Aug 21, 2014)

skippydude said:


> Thought about it long & hard. Searched high & low.
> 
> I think I found the perfect Tarantula for a 3 year old and it is for sale too  http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-GIANT-...ERMY-IN-FRAME-INSECT-HOME-DECOR-/321484450147


 The title of that item...


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 21, 2014)

skippydude said:


> Thought about it long & hard. Searched high & low.
> 
> I think I found the perfect Tarantula for a 3 year old and it is for sale too  http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-GIANT-...ERMY-IN-FRAME-INSECT-HOME-DECOR-/321484450147





Micrathena said:


> The title of that item...



Everyone needs to Google "Eurypeima spinicrus", the name written inside that frame. NOW!


----------



## LordWaffle (Aug 22, 2014)

I really need to be morea ctive on the boards again.  Can't believe I missed this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 22, 2014)

LordWaffle said:


> I really need to be morea ctive on the boards again.  Can't believe I missed this.


Welcome back! Frass got _real_ while you were gone, son.


----------



## Micrathena (Aug 22, 2014)

edgeofthefreak said:


> Everyone needs to Google "Eurypeima spinicrus", the name written inside that frame. NOW!


 ...From what I can tell, it's a generic name used when the person in question has no idea what they are talking about. Right?
BTW, that was not a snide remark suggesting that you don't know what you're talking about. It occurred to me that it may have looked like that.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 22, 2014)

Micrathena said:


> ...From what I can tell, it's a generic name used when the person in question has no idea what they are talking about. Right?
> BTW, that was not a snide remark suggesting that you don't know what you're talking about. It occurred to me that it may have looked like that.


No, uhh, snide taken!
I'm assuming the name (and the frame) are quite old. When I Googled that scientific name, it came up as _Spider Taxidermy in wood box_ over and over, and then there were a few links back to AB about it. Those threads have been buried for a while though.

Feels like this was one of those things you can buy at Green Earth, but Google manages to find 11,700 results referencing the name. It's as though this is the genus/species for any mounted dead spider.


----------



## tweakz (Aug 22, 2014)

Really disappointing to see the way in which this feedback was given. A bunch of adults ripping on someone who is clearly young and just doesn't know any better. Now the obvious answer is that their is no childproof T, but sometimes I wonder if I'm reading responses from Arachnoboards. Because honestly since I've been on here, any question that isn't worded with caution and the assurance of intellect gets the backlash you would find on Youtube or Reddit. This kid came here under the assumption that this was a place to get help and answers. Applause to the people who actually answered in a polite and respectful way instead of making comments referring to natural selection not doing it's part. 

Now for the OP. The answer is obvious by now if you've read the really "helpful" replies you've gotten thus far. Like skippy said you could get a T for the child that he/she would not be allowed to touch whatsoever and even be around without supervison. Great thing about T's, they can live for a very long time. Right now the child is too young for any husbandry and definitely too young for handling but they could grow into one. As far as docile species go I would recommend an A. avicularia, B. smithi, or G. pulchripes. Now understand that every T is different and has it's own personality. My G. pulchripes is a T that I would never handle but that's because I happened to get a more defensive individual and some people have avics that would bite without hesitation. By the time the child is old enough to even think about handling the primary caretakers will know the personality and you can go from there. Hope this helps and I apologize for the maturity of your supposed elders in their responses.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Micrathena (Aug 22, 2014)

edgeofthefreak said:


> No, uhh, snide taken!
> I'm assuming the name (and the frame) are quite old. When I Googled that scientific name, it came up as _Spider Taxidermy in wood box_ over and over, and then there were a few links back to AB about it. Those threads have been buried for a while though.
> 
> Feels like this was one of those things you can buy at Green Earth, but Google manages to find 11,700 results referencing the name. It's as though this is the genus/species for any mounted dead spider.


 I read one thing that claimed it was just used as a generic taxidermied spider name, but from what I can tell the name itself is just out of date.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 22, 2014)

tweakz said:


> Really disappointing to see the way in which this feedback was given. A bunch of adults ripping on someone who is clearly young and just doesn't know any better.


Yeah, I'm not losing any sleep over snarky comments made to a person who thought they lost a hot scorpion that had been maimed to make it "safe" now asking about "safe" tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Merfolk (Aug 23, 2014)

If this hobby becomes illegal one day, you'll know why...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 25, 2014)

A Tarantula is not an animal that likes to be held. Holding one can result in the spider falling and bursting its abdomen, thus bleeding to death. Most species can and will jump. Now I'm really trying to explain all this in a calm manner, so hopefully it doesn't appear that im bashing you. Any tarantula can bite if it feels threatened. Now let me just give you a brief scenario of what could end up happening. The child is petting the spider (such contact is almost guaranteed to spook them into bolting) and the spider decides its had enough and bites the kid. The kid freaks out and flings his/her arm in an attempt to get the spider off, which results in the thing flying through the air and splattering on the wall or ground. Does it really seem worth it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Merfolk (Aug 28, 2014)

Not to anthropomorphize, but put yourself in its (8) shoes. Would you like it if Godzilla lifted you and swung you 300ft in the air. Also, they don't get ''affection'' from their mom so they can't adapt later in life to receive it from another species. They are stuck in the mode '' when something bigger than me comes close, it's to eat me''. Also 
they barely see/ear you, and won't be grateful for  weekly meal.


----------



## ColinBaker (Sep 1, 2014)

ety32 said:


> So...I'm looking for a type of tarantula that would be totally safe for a little 3 years old kid to hold. As in, something that won't bite/sting the kid. Am I just silly to think hat even exist?


Only ones I can think of are either:

1. Plastic
2. Rubber
3. Cotton/polyester blend fabric

Of these, #3 would probably be the safest. Try your local toy store (Toys"R"Us maybe?) 

3 year olds have excellent imaginations, so I probably wouldn't bother with getting any fake crickets.. The pretend ones will be fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ety32 (Jul 25, 2015)

Maybe if you would have taken time to read you would have seen that the maimed scorpion was a gift from a frie d that didn't know anything about scorpions. I now have 6 different species and none is maimed. And also the scorpion was never lost but just very well hidden.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 25, 2015)

First you want the thread deleted....then it just goes away, like you wanted....then a year later, you re-vive the very thread you were wanting to delete after nearly a full year of dormancy.  I cannot follow your logic in bringing it back to the top.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 25, 2015)

cold blood said:


> First you want the thread deleted....then it just goes away, like you wanted....then a year later, you re-vive the very thread you were wanting to delete after nearly a full year of dormancy.  I cannot follow your logic in bringing it back to the top.


I read through the whole thread and was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## ety32 (Jul 28, 2015)

I lol'd :l


----------



## windscorpions1 (Jul 28, 2015)

I guess if the threads back at the top again is there any update? Please tell me that the 3 year old did not get a t.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Jul 28, 2015)

This thread gave me some giggles. Illogical to revive it...but not without its accidental merits lol


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 1, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> http://www.thebigzoo.com/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=29615
> 
> I want a finder's fee.


Omg I have one of these!!! But it came with an extra leg :-$





Guess that's better than showing up without one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 1, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Omg I have one of these!!! But it came with an extra leg :-$
> Guess that's better than showing up without one...


lol -- love the extra leg!  I collect plush spiders/Ts  -- so cute on a bed. And ideal pet T for a 3, er, probably 4 year old child now....


----------



## cold blood (Aug 1, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> lol -- love the extra leg!  I collect plush spiders/Ts  -- so cute on a bed. And ideal pet T for a 3, er, probably 4 year old child now....


My dog would take care of that extra leg in about 2 seconds:wink:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angel Minkov (Aug 1, 2015)

Threats like these is the reason this forum is all about chit-chat nowadays. "What T is the safest", "is this premolt?", "name my spider", "am I ready for an ow"... All over the forum... I think some serious moderation has to come into play, because this forum is sort of dull at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 1, 2015)

I never even noticed this thread wasn't in Tarantula Chat.

I have Tarantula books -- even spider biology books for when I just want seriousness and science. And I do visit AB forum to learn and get answers from those with more experience than me.  
But, I also enjoy just meeting other enthusiasts, chatting about Ts, sharing a laugh or an anecdotal T story too.  Balance is good, imo

if this thread is an issue, I would argue OP just started it in the wrong AB forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Aug 2, 2015)

Dont let your kid hold a T at that age, and a respectable owner (or Advanced keeper such as me) would suggest you do not handle your Ts.
I suggest getting a cat as a pet for playing with.
I still have a lot to learn about T keeping AFter about 12 years, but handling they do not enjoy!!!


ety32 said:


> So...I'm looking for a type of tarantula that would be totally safe for a little 3 years old kid to hold. As in, something that won't bite/sting the kid. Am I just silly to think hat even exist?


Handling NW ts will just make you alergic to the hairs as what happened to me , so A NO NO!:cry::cry::cry:

---------- Post added 08-02-2015 at 10:55 PM ----------

forum is dull since so many advanced keepers just dissapeared from it, dono why??





Angel Minkov said:


> Threats like these is the reason this forum is all about chit-chat nowadays. "What T is the safest", "is this premolt?", "name my spider", "am I ready for an ow"... All over the forum... I think some serious moderation has to come into play, because this forum is sort of dull at the moment.


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 3, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> lol -- love the extra leg!  I collect plush spiders/Ts  -- so cute on a bed. And ideal pet T for a 3, er, probably 4 year old child now....


Yeah, they totally hooked me up!


----------



## Hanska (Aug 3, 2015)

I got this one for myself as a birthday gift.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 3, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> [/COLOR]forum is dull since so many advanced keepers just dissapeared from it, dono why??


Maybe it's bc of these kinds of threads...  It's a vicious cycle!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

